# VIP211 makes weird squealing in surround speakers



## Shepherd777 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am having a major problem with the audio from my Dish VIP211.

My new Marantz SR8001 receiver will not reliably convert 2 channel stereo from my Dish VIP211 into multi-channel (6) sound.

The Marantz SR8001 receiver has various synthetic surround modes that convert stereo signals into 5.1 surround. With the VIP211, when the surround mode is in any of these modes, the 2 rear surround speakers seem to work properly for 5 to 45 minutes. Then the surround speakers start _*squealing*_ and do not emit any music or voice information.

That's the weirdest part. It works for a while, then the rear surrounds starts squealing.

Same results with either optical out, or HDMI out, from the Dish receiver.

The Marantz wonderfully converts stereo to 5.1 from other input sources, such as my Toshiba HD-DVD player playing CD's, and my Marantz CD player.

So it appears to be an issue _only_ with the VIP211. However, this same VIP211 worked with my old SR8000 Marantz receiver which wonderfully converted stereo to Multi-Channel.

???????

I first tried a replacement Dish VIP211 receiver. Same results. No workie.

I called Marantz tech support and we did a processor re-set. No effect. They said it was a bum Marantz receiver.

So I just got a brand new replacement Marantz SR8001 from my local dealer where I bought the original.

Same results again. The rear surrounds work for a little while then start squealing.

I was on the phone with Marantz tech support with 3 reps for 45 minutes. They finally said contact dish as there is something wrong with the software.

I just received a 3rd. VIP211 from Dish. Exactly the same results, with the rear surrounds squealing while trying to process stereo sound to multi-channel.

Doe anyone have a VIP211 hooked up to a Marantz or another brand surround receiver? Has anyone heard of a similar problem / issue with a VIP211???

I have firmware L345 and just did another 1/2 hour cold re-boot of the receiver.

This is driving me insane. (insaner?)

Thanks.


----------

